# L215 killed my machine? - NOPE!



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I came downstairs this morning and tried turning on my 921, it wouldn't come on. I tried the power button, still nothing. Pulled the plug for a few minutes, plugged it back in. Got the HDTV Medallion, then the "Reciever is in standby, booting" screen for what seemed like a short time. That disappeared, then nothing. Still no power on. Anyone else experience this? I'd sure appreciate any help...

<EDIT> see below, everything is working OK now...</EDIT>


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

I saw the green light flashing and thought it might be a software update but after turning it on it still was at L213. Later I tried a push button reset but it's still at L213. 

Maybe you should try the menu button on the from panel. It should display the version screen. See if your revision was updated. Under no circumstances should it not come up at all. If you can't fix then give dishnetwork a call.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I saw this too and thought it was a fluke. I unplugged it for a while and it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

pbrown said:


> I came downstairs this morning and tried turning on my 921, it wouldn't come on. I tried the power button, still nothing. Pulled the plug for a few minutes, plugged it back in. Got the HDTV Medallion, then the "Reciever is in standby, booting" screen for what seemed like a short time. That disappeared, then nothing. Still no power on. Anyone else experience this? I'd sure appreciate any help...


On my first 921 the first satellite tuner died and I had similar behavior.
If I let it boot until the booting screen went away it was dead. However,
if I hit cancel after the booting message was on the screen for a little while
I could get back to the point where OTA worked.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Alright, sorry to have panicked, I came back an hour later and everything seems to be working again... not sure what the problem was, but for now it's OK and at 215.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thread title edited.


----------

